# NYU graduate Filmmaking MFA



## Luke joseph (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought I would start this thread because it's very easy to get mixed up between the number of different programs at each school. To clarify, this thread is for the NYU graduate filmmaking MFA for the Fall of 2010 in New York City. 

I'll guess I'll start this by introducing myself. I've been on this forum for the last 2 years, and in that time I've applied to graduate school twice - both times being wait-listed at NYU (am I a sucker for punishment...you betcha). I figure that if you want something badly enough you refuse to give up - cliches abound, but its true. And so, I've applied again to NYU with the hopes of making it in on my third attempt. I'd be happy to talk to anyone about the process - but be warned, in my experience the more you know about all of this the easier it is to get sucked into the worrying game. With that said, I'm more than happy to contribute to everyone's madness. Cheers!


----------



## Akriti (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Luke,

This is my first year applying to NYU.
I was wondering if you could tell me something about when the interview requests and final decisions come in? Also what are the interviews like? Do they have a specific format?

Thanks.


----------



## Luke joseph (Jan 27, 2010)

Akriti,

I received notification that I got an interview around the first two weeks of february. I remember it being slightly different both years, once around Feb. 8th, and the other around Feb 13th- Both times it was for an interview in Mid March. Final decisions, if I recall correctly were the last week of march or early April. The interviews were really relaxed, literally a conversation about film- no trick questions. With that said, I didn't get in both times, so maybe I'm doing something wrong, hahaha. 

Assal - I just left my job where I was an associate producer for a television program in NY, and I am about to begin directing a documentary on a pop-star. If you'd like to watch a visual sample here is a link to a cinematography reel I included as part of my app. Hope you enjoy, and feedback is always welcome. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3EcrrE5cyM

Good luck all.


----------



## Luke joseph (Jan 27, 2010)

I applied for directing. While I love cinematography and I'm a sucker for gorgeous shots, my real love is storytelling. 

The video I posted features shots from all around the country when I was on a road-trip to promote a charity that I work for. The shots in that video are primarily around the grand canyon, but also Denver, and Wichita. 

Good luck with your application, I know exactly how strenuous it can be - but it does help to talk to people going through the same thing. Cheers!


----------



## Akriti (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Luke. Hopefully I can get through the next couple of weeks without pulling out my hair. lol!
Also, the visuals in your reel are very beautiful. Where did you go for that road trip? Looks fun. I've applied for directing too. 
I've put in a link to my video submission below. If you have any feedback, I would love to hear it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG0v5VaR32w


----------



## Luke joseph (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm in the chat-room if anyone doesn't want to keep posting and waiting.


----------



## Akriti (Jan 27, 2010)

Luke - Thanks for the feedback! 
The story doesn't continue. It's basically kind of a-day-in-the-life-of story. I was just going for a short 10 minute low budget film.


----------



## Luke joseph (Jan 27, 2010)

Akriti, sorry I missed you in the chat-room. Computer prblems


----------



## Akriti (Jan 27, 2010)

It's no problem.


----------



## Kretze (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi guys!
my name is Pau and I am from Barcelona.
This is my fisrt time applying to NYU (MFA in Filmmaking- Directing), but my second year in this process (last year I applied to AFI and Columbia. I was accepted but could not come because of funding problems).
I haven't heard anything about interviews or anything from NYU.

Well, I wish you guys good luck and hope WE start receiving calls soon!


PS: here's one of the things I submitted, a short film exercise:

http://www.vimeo.com/7837238
password: snooker


----------



## assal (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Pau, thanks for sharing your link with us, I like it a lot! I wish you good luck and hope this time you can manage everything! I am international student myself and know how hard it is to find scholarships to study here in the US! How long have you been making films??


----------



## AnatomicaFilms (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everyone I'm new to this board and I'm extremely anxious like most of you. I applied to the NYU grad film production with directing focus.

Just curious what you guys would think of my visual submission:

http://www.youtube.com/user/AnatomicaProductions


----------



## makefilms (Apr 6, 2010)

Any stories about people who did this process more than one time? 

 Two times? Three? four? How it works? 

 Did you guys got in? I believe Luke Joseph and Duders did this process more than 

 one time, right?

 Thanks a lot, any hopefull story would be nice! 

 MF


----------

